# He didn't. He DIDN'T! He DID!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Strauss broke a freaking tooth! I don't know how, I don't know when, but he broke a tooth!

Top is the broken tooth, bottom shows the normal tooth from the other side









Frickity frick frick frick!!!

No nerve exposed than I saw, but it does look a bit rough, so I imagine it'll have to be ground a little to smooth it out. He's not in any pain. Should I be terribly concerned aside from the roughness?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh no...sorry to hear that. It still looks pretty healthy. But I would still have him examined to make sure he didn't crack it anywhere else.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, we'll be going to the vet to have it checked out and ground if necessary. I can't believe he broke a tooth. All I can say is I'm glad that I can't find any other cracks and there's no exposed nerve.

But UGH! I don't even know what he could have cracked it ON!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for an easy repair job on it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh wow. thats looks really rough but you're right.... no exposed nerve. Wish i had a picture of Zena's canine that she broke before we got her. is there a possibility he got ahold of a rock or a piece of new wood?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Very low. He's never been a "Rock n wood" kind of dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hmm..... wonder what he got a hold of.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I too must wonder. There aren't any rocks for him to actually get a hold of where we live, and he's just not a "stick" kind of dog. He loves toys, but they've gotta be the man made ones, lol. He's really not "about" natural stuff.

In any case, what matters to be is that he's feeling ok, no signs of pain, eating and drinking normally.


----------

